# Which arrows for 50lb to 70lb 2012 PSE Brute X



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally I would shoot the Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 5575.. They are tough as nails and will work when/if you max it out to 70#


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if you bought a 70# bow then you can NOT take it down to 50lbs, the bow goes from 60-70 so no way you can drop 20lbs off max pooundage, your gonna have to drop it to 59-60 and start there. So if you bought cheap arrows that are good for 50#s then your kinda outta luck on even using them, too unsafe and NOT worth have one break and go thru your hand!!!!!!

Be very carefull !!!!!!


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok..I ordered the Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 5575 with the gold tip inserts and gold tip points (got 2 sets of those just in case). They are 32" spine .400 weight grain 8.2.. I've no idea what any of that means.. lot to learn still. Educate me boys. I hope the inserts and tips I got are the right size.. they both say they fit any gold tip arrow.


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

Also, my bow package includes a hard case with foam, 6 arrows with tips, 3 broad head tips, and more, so I am sure the 6 arrows they give with the bow are ok to shoot. Having never shot, is it typical to shoot only 6 arrows then go get them? I assume that is the case so you don't potentially shoot one arrow into another and damage them (I don't mean Robin hood..just mean so close that one arrow may graze another damaging it).


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

@Dwagoner.. turns out the PSE Brute-X has a 30 lb range.. so the 70# version goes down to 40lbs. I have mine set at 50 now.

As for draw.. turns out I should be shooting about 31" draw. I got my bow and dang it if I couldn't get it to sight with my draw.. too short. I got a tech at the store to help me and raised the peep sight up a bit. Finally able to get something working. I sadly thing this bow is going to end up being too small for me. But for the next year or two it should work as a fun bow to shoot targets with. I'll pass it down to my kid then and get something larger for my size then.

Shooting the arrows they gave me.. they are fast. I bought the Gold tips as well.. had them cut to the same size as the arrows that came.. putting inserts/tips in soon and will shoot those too.


----------

